
Subnetcube – An anonymous minimal discussion board for individual subnets - sn_master
http://subnetcube.com
======
sn_master
okay people, that was awesome to see it on the home page !

so far I got several great ideas from you for the to-be v2, including:

> easy menu for switching subnets at the nav bar, including to wider subnet
> classes.

> showing how many users are online for subnets (including the widers ones)

> a quick link to see top posts in wider subnets, without having to change
> your default subnet.

> HTTPs (mainly useful when accessing wider subnets)

> Open source (once time takes care of showing any obvious problems in the
> current code).

> Show post dates on comments (like its already done in threads).

> Rick roll script kiddies posting all those XSS posts :D (or atleast prevent
> those from showing up)

I'll let you know when its ready !

On another notice, the number of people trying to exploit the site is too damn
high ! (nothing seems to be successful so far, I was expecting this in advance
and did my best when doing the database queries).

~~~
walterbell
Give the attackers a special discussion board :)

~~~
sn_master
:D

yeah, maybe some easter egg to redirect them to the rick roll video or
something.

This is an example of what the "attackers" are trying to do since the morning:
[http://i.imgur.com/8UoCrqZ.png](http://i.imgur.com/8UoCrqZ.png)

~~~
lukasb
can someone please check out

[http://i.somethingawful.com/cliff/ihateyou/page-267/image-01...](http://i.somethingawful.com/cliff/ihateyou/page-267/image-01.jpg)

and report back. i'm curious but afraid.

~~~
krapp
It's funny, but not ha-ha funny.

------
arh68
I agree seeing the /16 and /8 would be very interesting. Perhaps just list
those posts inline, with a smaller/greyer font.

How hard is it to reliably extract an area code from an IP address? Now _that_
would be nice. Kind of like craigslist, but invisibly partitioned by area
code.

~~~
meowface
The problem with IP geolocation is that at the city and ZIP code level, it's
just imprecise enough to be kind of annoying for something like this. It's
very possible 2 people in the same ZIP code may be geolocated to neighboring
but different ZIP codes.

At US state (and often international province/region) level you generally get
nearly 100% accuracy, but that's probably too broad for something like this.
Unfortunately I'm not sure there's really anything in between that you could
use.

~~~
eli
Less than that. Maxmind only even claims 90% accuracy for US states. Zipcode
would be well below that.

------
kaoD
I didn't understand that "greetings citizens of A.B.C.X !" was actually a post
until I posted my own.

It had +1 likes. Did anyone like it, or is the default post +1ed by default?

~~~
sn_master
It is a default post with a default +1 like added when a user visits from a
subnet for the first time.

I was not sure how to indicate that you can have threads, likes and comments
etc for first-time users, so I thought to have this default post just to get
people doing.

------
osxrand
Broke it, tapped new thread, then instead of entering anything, just tapped
board. Not sure if it was that or just coincidence, but here's the error :

iisnode encountered an error when processing the request.

HRESULT: 0x6d HTTP status: 500 HTTP subStatus: 1013 HTTP reason: Internal
Server Error You are receiving this HTTP 200 response because
system.webServer/iisnode/@devErrorsEnabled configuration setting is 'true'.

In addition to the log of stdout and stderr of the node.exe process, consider
using debugging and ETW traces to further diagnose the problem.

The node.exe process has not written any information to stderr or iisnode was
unable to capture this information. Frequent reason is that the iisnode module
is unable to create a log file to capture stdout and stderr output from
node.exe. Please check that the identity of the IIS application pool running
the node.js application has read and write access permissions to the directory
on the server where the node.js application is located. Alternatively you can
disable logging by setting system.webServer/iisnode/@loggingEnabled element of
web.config to 'false'.

~~~
sn_master
I think this must have been some one-time glitch. I find the error message
strange tho because I disabled this logging setting before publishing today.

------
Taek
Something like this needs people on it all the time to work. One way to
achieve that would be to increase the size of the subnet depending on
activity. If no one is in the /24, expand up to the next layer, etc. And then
maybe add an extra color and if someone shares a smaller subnet with you than
just the size of the room you are in.

~~~
sn_master
hmm

I am not so sure about this. I imagined it originally for small office/company
cases, not sure how it would fare if I make the allocation dynamic.

Tho yeah, I think making the subnet larger should be an easier process. I
think one way of doing this maybe is having the subnets right on the top
navigation bar as /0 /16 /24 etc with the selected one as a color and a (+X)
next to each subnet based on the number of users in it.

------
mostly_harmless
I think it would be interesting to be able to travel up the subnet nodes to
bigger boards.

eg, with subnet A.B.C.D, being able to visit A.B.C.X, A.B.X.X, and A.X.X.X.

Additionally, subnets are a bit opaque. what does each one correspond to? if
you wanted to extend this out even more, It would be nice to have a map
showing how big, and where your current subnet is.

~~~
fiatjaf
Where is this data about which area correspond to each subnet? I can't find
it. I don't know what to look for.

------
robobro
Very cute! Will you open the source?

~~~
sn_master
sure. Its nothing fancy, mostly its in pure node.js with only selected few
libraries for the database etc. I'll do it once I have enough confidence that
everything is alright after some usage.

------
pcl
It'd be interesting to add some sort of source IP filtering as well. I'm
behind a VPN, so I'm on a private subnet. I'd rather chat with others on the
same subnet within my company than anyone who happens to be in the same
private subnet, worldwide.

~~~
sn_master
if you mean the same exact IP address, you can do that if you click the pi
icon at the bottom of every page then click change subnet.

------
hnha
Awesome hack/idea! I wonder if hiding things in a "public" message board like
this has been written up in some cyberpunk literature yet. After all you must
come from the right network to see it.

------
sakopov
For usability sake I would also allow for a way to tag a subnet with a
friendly moniker. If this takes off, it could be crowdfunded functionality.

By the way. Very neat twist on discussion boards. :)

------
themadcreator
I appreciate the minimal interface, but a little CSS could go a long way to
making this look a lot nicer.

Sans serif fonts and some margins and spacing would help.

~~~
sn_master
If you have any specific suggestions please tell me and I'll do it :)

I have little CSS knowledge and I wanted to keep a strict minimalistic look
and feel to avoid confusing people.

~~~
fiatjaf
I'm against the CSS. Don't let this awesome simple thing get the air of a new
"bootstrapped" startup.

------
walterbell
Cool localization idea, but major cold start barrier. How to advertise the
board to people on the same subnet?

~~~
sn_master
(I am the author of the website)

No idea really. I wanted it mainly because in my office we have very high
email volume, that it repels people automatically (Outlook "threading" sucks
too).

That and, a lot of people feel shy replying/talking about things knowing it
would be liked to them (eg higher-up devs).

Not sure how well it will fare in the real-world tho. If I find no one is
using it will just pull the plug and keep it local for my office only.

~~~
nucleardog
It would be neat if the change subnet allowed you to jump up a little further.
Having a board for the class C pretty much gets me... my office. Having a
separate board for the /16 or even /8 would allow users a little more
granularity on how their message is spread (local users, my ISP's
users/regional users).

~~~
sn_master
It was in my original plan, but then I thought most users may find it
confusing. Looking at it now, I guess I'll do it (I already have a change
subnet option if you click on the Pi icon).

------
fiatjaf
Why not a simple sequence of messages, like a chat room, instead of threads?
It would be friendlier.

------
gojomo
Might work well in cafes.

------
LeoPanthera
It should be "Denizen", not "Citizen".

~~~
userbinator
How about Subnetizen?

